# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  اللهم اجعلها امطار خير وبـــــــــركة

## امام اباتي

*تلبد في هذه اللحظات السحب سماء الحاج يوسف مما تنذر بهطول امطار خلال اليوم
اللهم اجعلها امطار خير وبركة






*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*غايتو مع الكتاحة بتاعت شارع واحد هي يا امام الله يكون في عونكم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تنذر ؟؟
يعني لسه ماصبت ياامام
يابختكم جوكم بيكون رهييييييييييييييييييييب هسه

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

غايتو مع الكتاحة بتاعت شارع واحد هي يا امام الله يكون في عونكم 




كتاحة شنو والله الجو مبااااااااااااااااالغة 
انت عارف لو انت ما جيت داخل كان قلت انا في اوروبا
ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تنذر ؟؟
يعني لسه ماصبت ياامام
يابختكم جوكم بيكون رهييييييييييييييييييييب هسه





ما صبت لكن دي شكلها لوصبت ناس الحلة الهنا ديل باخدوا اجازة شهر عن العمل
والجو اسكت خلي سااي داريك يكون عندك غسيل عدة بس
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*اللهم اجعلها امطار خير وبركة
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

اللهم اجعلها امطار خير وبركة





اميييييييين يا رب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا امام عليك الله سلم لينا علي ناس مربع تسعة ومربع تلاتة وكل اهل الحاج يوسف
وربنا يمطر عليكم مطر خير وبركة يبرد الجو ويطفيء العطش
آمين يا رب يا كريم

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

كتاحة شنو والله الجو مبااااااااااااااااالغة 
انت عارف لو انت ما جيت داخل كان قلت انا في اوروبا
ههههههههه



اوربا بالردمية السلع ماتموها من شهر واحد هي ياخي قوووووووووم لف 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

يا امام عليك الله سلم لينا علي ناس مربع تسعة ومربع تلاتة وكل اهل الحاج يوسف
وربنا يمطر عليكم مطر خير وبركة يبرد الجو ويطفيء العطش
آمين يا رب يا كريم






اميييييييييييين يارب

ربنا يسلمك من كل شر يا رب
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

اوربا بالردمية السلع ماتموها من شهر واحد هي ياخي قوووووووووم لف 




سلع غذائية ؟؟
هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يكة
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*امام طبعا عندنا مطرة مبالغة جوه بتاع مكوة بس 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اللهم اجعلها امطار خيرآ وبركه 

الليله انا غايتو اصلو م شفتا شمس 

اجواء رائعه ان شاءالله دائمآ كده 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

امام طبعا عندنا مطرة مبالغة جوه بتاع مكوة بس 



انت اسه شايل المكوه تكوي والا شنو ؟؟!!

الله يعينكم غايتو يــ حزب المفاريك تهي تهي تهي 
*

----------

